

Google trying to force me to join Google Plus - hackaflocka

Once a week, when I log into Gmail, I get a splash screen with some of my information pre-loaded on it, encouraging me to fill the rest out and sign up for Google Plus.<p>I&#x27;m assuming that one of these days I&#x27;ll click the &quot;Yes&quot; button by mistake, and after that there will be no going back. That is, if I want to delete my Google Plus account, I&#x27;ll also have to delete Gmail.<p>Remember, Google got into trouble with Google Buzz for doing something related.<p>How does one stop Google from shoving Google Plus down our throats? Is a class action lawsuit possible here? I&#x27;d like to help with organizing a group to discuss this and get a mailing list going, depending on the interest level of course.
======
FireBringer
I was able to delete my google+ profile without deleting the associated gmail
address, but I think they have some small text thing to never show the google+
set up thing again.

------
RexRollman
Google has gotten to be really annoying with this. That's why I have reverted
to using Google only for search (I no longer have a Google account at all).

If you don't like their actions, then do what I did, and leave them.

------
bdfh42
Nobody is forcing you to use gMail.

Use something else - maybe a paid service where you then might (as a paying
customer) have some influence over the offering.

